# Suche Befehl (gerade Zahl ungerade zahl)



## hanspeterle (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo, wie bekomme ich herraus ob eine Zahl gerade oder ungerade ist, ich brauch das für mein Auswahlmenü bei den Reviews.

Bsp.
---
if(geradezahl($i) == "true"){
echo "tabelle grau, Bild links";

}elseif(geradezahl($i) == "false"){
echo "tabelle weiß, Bild rechts";

}
---

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tob (29. Mai 2003)

durch 2 Teilen, mit geraden Zahlen geht das ganzzahlig. Oder Modulorechnung (oder wie das heißt?!?): zahl % 2 <- dabei kommt entweder 0 heraus, wenn die zahl gerade ist, oder der rest, wenn du mit ganzen zahlen rechnest müßte 1 herauskommen

gruß tob


----------



## hanspeterle (29. Mai 2003)

das hab ich auch erst so machen wollen, aber ein Befehl wäre doch eine elegantere Variante.


----------



## Tob (29. Mai 2003)

Naja für so eine Miniaktion finde ich es fast ein bißchen unsinnig eine Funktion zu schreiben... aber wenn du meinst.
Ich hoffe nicht das du im ernst erwartest, dass ich jetzt die Funktion schreibe?
watch this: http://www.php.net/manual/de/functions.php
tob


----------



## hanspeterle (30. Mai 2003)

Also, so blöd bin ich auch nicht, ich weis wohl wie man ne Funktion schreibt, hab das Problem aber auch schon längst gelöst 
Danke


----------



## Tob (30. Mai 2003)

*Also dann...*

Verstehe ich den Sinn von diesem Thread nicht.


----------



## Tim C. (30. Mai 2003)

Pardon, es IST unnütz dafür eine Funktion zu schreiben, da exakt für solche Sachen der Modulo Operator da ist.

```
if(($zahl%2) == "0") {
echo "Zahl ist Gerade";
}
else {
echo "Zahl ist ungerade";
}
```


----------



## hanspeterle (30. Mai 2003)

@Tob, wieso verstehst du den sinn nicht.
Also noch mal ganz einfach damit du es auch verstehst:

1. Ich hatte ein Problem und habe hier gefragt.
2. dann habe ich eine Antwort von dir bekommen
3. ich wollte aber wissen ob es nicht einen Befehl gibt
4. dann habe ich das Problem auf eine andere Art selber gelöst
5. dann hast du etwas nicht verstanden
6. und dann habe ich noch von shining (oda so) einen interessanten Hinweis bekommen

Danke, Amen, Tschüß


----------

